# Found some critters living on new live rock.



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, there are two small (about 1/4") redish/brown amemone things in one spot. Are they good or bad? I read that these should be removed because they sting corals and are considered pests. Should I remove them?

And there are also tiny tube worm things, they have a fan duster type thing that they stick in and out, and its about 1/4". There are some worms too, very thin, a little thicker than a human hair, and about 2" long. Are these good or bad?

There is also some small mini coral looking things, all ranging from 1/8" to 1/4". They are light colored and look kinda like a tree missing all its leaves. Good or bad?

Im new to saltwater, so Im just checking to see if I picked up any pests.

-Thanks.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Whoa I just saw another thing.

Looks about 1/4" wide, in the shape of a wavey dinner plate and is white with black stripes. Good or bad?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

the second thing souds like feather dusters to me good for the aquarium they are filter feeders

3rd thing sounds like a star of some sort i have a baby brittle star somewhere in my tank only seen him once


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sounds like aptasia for the anemone. its a bad anemone


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Without pics I can only guess. I'd guess the first anemone is the aptasia which can be pests.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

I just got some fiji ranch rock and it had some white starfish looking things on it. There not star fish though looks something like this. Is it ok?


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh and one more thing.

I read that peppermint shrimp can control aptasia anemones.

Could I cycle my tank with a few peppermint shrimp instead of a percula clown?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i have some of those in my 10g too. I even have one that has hair like tentacles like an octupus but its very tiny, don't know what it is though.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

the first thing sounds like an aptasia or rock anemone they can spread like wildfire if not kept under control and will kill everything in there path the are asexual o there is no need to mate a tiny bit breaks off and boom there is another 1 to control these there are many methods using copperband butterfly fish and peppermint shrimps is 1 but not the most affective you see the fish and the shrimp both have to take a fancy to the aptasias but if they don't they will go off and eat something else.

now the best method is injecting the aptasias with lemon juice or kalwasser water or even better in my opinion is Joe's juice the best stuff on the market kills them rite in from of you and is 100% reef safe.

as for the other things they are tube worms there are many different types but wont harm your tank but can spread veryfast i kept mine under control with a sphycadelic mandarin happy little chappy munching away all day at them.


----------

